# How Fast Is Your Internet Connection?



## Lon (Nov 19, 2017)

I am 105 mbs and curious about others on this Forum


----------



## Falcon (Nov 19, 2017)

Wait a sec  and I'll check it.



DONE !   Really fast!  I wouldn't want it any faster.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 19, 2017)

We have 100MB service...on fibre optics for phone, TV, and Internet.  The C0-OP offers speeds as high as 1GB, but this is fast enough for anything I can envision.  I still remember the days of dial up at 14,4KB.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 19, 2017)

D- rated DSL,  5mbs maximum.


----------



## oldman (Nov 19, 2017)

Comcast----Download=119.71 Mbps
                  Upload=6.02 Mbps


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 19, 2017)

Actual speed test right now (average of 3 runs):

AT&T Fiber
download: 31 mbps
upload: 31 mbps

It's been really good for uploading videos, compared to my prior DSL service.

http://beta.speedtest.net/


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 19, 2017)

It really doesn't matter. It depends on the accessible Ram in your computer.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

Lon said:


> I am 105 mbs and curious about others on this Forum



My best is about 70mbps Lon.  I'm running an ethernet to my laptop because I don't carry it around and I get the higher speeds w/ethernet.  They'll drop a bit on occasion, but I feel I'm getting my money's worth


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 20, 2017)

I just got upgraded again.
It was 2Mb when I got the discount / economy service.  And yes, I would watch streaming videos and movies.
Some downloads would take a while, but I could still browse as they did.
Then they upped it to 3Mb!!
And just last week, it was upgraded to 10Mb.  

I don't understand why people pay so much more for faster service for home, personal use.


----------



## Senex (Jan 30, 2018)

Lon said:


> I am 105 mbs and curious about others on this Forum



My VDSL is 16 Mbps download speed, and not sure about upload speed since I don't do that. Its as fast as at the Public Library, so fast enough for me.


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 31, 2018)

100 mbs up and down.
Fast enough, but I have it saturated.
8 outdoor cameras
3 indoor cameras
4 tv's
10 light switches
2 Nas servers
4 phones
2 nvidia shields
Garage door
6 amazon echos
1 Playstation 4
Two surround sound receivers
House is hardwired with cat 6 cable, 4 switches. 
Probably forgetting some things. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainee (Feb 6, 2018)

Mine is fast enough on NBN Broadband  wireless one not a cable .. I wouldn`t want it any faster .


----------

